# Marine Corp Question



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am looking for more information about requirements and disqualifiers for the Marines and other branches of the military. I have mild hemophelia, but I have played sports my whole life without any issue so it does not affect my life in a major way. I was wondering if I would be denied from the military because of this or if I would be given some kind of different assignment or position? 

Thanks ahead of time for feedback.


----------



## ROME72 (Aug 1, 2007)

All you have to do is not tell them. Not a word about it and you'll get in. If you tell them and it's on the disqualifier list, you'll never get in.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

A former corpsman begs you-- Don't go into the Marine Corps with hemophilia. 



Not a good idea.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Lefty,

The only way you can find out for sure, is to go see a recruiter, fill out and fill out a medical pre-screen. Certain things can be waived, and certain things can not be waived. I've spent the last year jumping through hoops trying to get waivers and what not, and they do exist. However, that being said, it doesn't seem like a wise idea to join a branch of the service primarily tasked with infantry duties with hemophelia. Think of your own health and safety. While there is inherent danger in the military, it's not smart to put yourself in such a position. I would be shocked if this isn't a permanent disqualifier.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

> I have mild hemophelia


How mild are we talking? Like an old man on blood thinners? Are you on meds that any medic, Dr, or surgeon is going to need to know about?

And BTW it's spelled hemophilia.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

not trying to hijack the thread here, but is Asthma a permanent disqualifier for all branches of the military?...if anyone knows off hand


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It was when I was in and my niece was discharged from the navy when it was discovered she was asthmatic three years ago. I do know people that had childhood asthma and didnt disclose it when they enlisted and are still active.


----------



## Lefty22 (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont take meds or wear a helmet or anything, but I could play every sport besides football. Does anyone have an opinion on the Coast Guard? I want serve some how.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you tried speaking to a recruiter at all? I would think even just a phone call will answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Lefty22 said:


> I dont take meds or wear a helmet or anything, but I could play every sport besides football. Does anyone have an opinion on the Coast Guard? I want serve some how.


No matter what branch you choose whether active duty, reserve or national guard you still get processed in at MEPS and must pass all the prescreening physicals. I understand you want to serve but the military is looking out for the best interest of its members (ok, there may be a little dispute over that) . The training is physical and people that already have had a tough time breathing generally dont cut it especially in the gas chamber or using NBC equipment and frankly I wouldnt want someone with medical issues covering my son's six...I dont mean to sound harsh but thats the reality, its life and death and you take as much risk out of it as you can by screening and later training.best of luck in your endevors
charlie


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Lefty,

The Coast Guard is actually more strict with medical standards than the other services. They are a smaller service with lower recruiting standards, so they can be more selective. I got medically DQ'd from the Coast Guard for 2 conditions that I don't even have anymore, because they required waivers.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Check out: 
AR 40-501​Standards of Medical Fitness (Chapter 2)

http://www.apd.army.mil/pdffiles/r40_501.pdf

*Physical Standards for Enlistment, Appointment, and Induction

I realize that you are asking about the Marine Corps and this this is an Army Reg, but it will give you a general idea of what is a disqualifier.
*


----------

